# Increasing My IH Collection



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Grew up with H, M, 400, W9, and a 660 gas. When I started buying and collecting tractor it was mostly Case. Have had some nice IH and Moccormick tractors over the past years like WD-9, W-400 diesel, 660 diesel, IH 600 diesel and some farmall M's that I have sold.

Couple of years ago I acquired several stuck WD9's, one with a motor torn apart with hand clutch. I was lucky to find a complete motor. Which led to a nice find of a SWD-6 that was also for sale. This was in July that I got the motor. In Oct I made the journey back to Billings MT. (I live in Sturgis SD) I bought the SWD-6 to go with the W-4, W-6, W-9 that I already had. Pictures to follow.

Then in Nov. I found a IH 650 for sale in Great Falls MT. Another road trip which turned out to be in a snow storm. Tractor did not run at the time and we had to winch it on with come-a-longs as there was to much snow for pick ups to pull it on. Trip home was much nice weather. Pictures to follow.

Next there was a sale just down the road from me in Dec. I really didn't have any intentions of buying anything. Well there was a 560 Farmall gas that was selling to cheap so anyways I ended up buying it. Wow no road trip, just 3 miles away. Now another IH/Farmall to my collection.

Been a long winter, no new tractors of any kind. Almost 6 month with out a new addition. Started putting my Farmall 400 together (engine job) that I tore apart about 5 yr's ago. Must of gave me the fever as there was a sale coming up with a 560 diesel standard. I ended up buying it over the phone during the auction (25th of May). I went and got it yesterday and got it home last night. Was about 40 miles away. It is a bit rougher than what the picture showed. Does have great sheet metal and tires. Pictures to follow story. Hope you will enjoy the story and photo's.
caseman-d

PS< forgot to mention the 400 ran for the first time today in over 5 years


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Safe to say no winter cabin fever for you Caseman
Thanks for keep some yesterday iron alive.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice collection, it is only by us keeping these things running will the groundings of engine basics get passed on to the kids who want to know!
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## derekmoss68 (Aug 19, 2011)

I recently bought a 73 hydro84having a hard time finding engine parts because it was assembled overseas any help ...you dont know what it would mean thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The Hydro 84 was built in England like my 574. You can go here for parts listings to get part numbers. Any CaseIH dealer should be able to order the parts for you as long as they are still producing them. What do you need for your tractor?

According to Tractordata.com, the Hydro 84 was built from 1977 to 1984. That could be why you are having troubles finding parts. Yours can't be a 1973 model.


----------

